# RecordKeeper's Day 1 Photos are up!



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Can someone put some names to the faces please?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

or post them here too - work is blocking archeryhistory.com.........


----------



## WIdoMaKeR (Jan 1, 2007)

Well the pic of the guy getting eye drops, and wearing the glasses with the Custom Archery hat is Lynn Riggs, The guy in the picture getting hugged by a very good lookin lady is Richard Brown, and the lady with the lucky shirt on is Mrs. Lucky, and the guy behind the Camera is Chris Olsen. Lynn, Chris, and Richard are all from Custom Archery in Huntsville, Al.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> or post them here too - work is blocking archeryhistory.com.........


What 911 said! post up...block @ work.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

WIdoMaKeR said:


> Well the pic of the guy getting eye drops, and wearing the glasses with the Custom Archery hat is Lynn Riggs, The guy in the picture getting hugged by a very good lookin lady is Richard Brown, and the lady with the lucky shirt on is Mrs. Lucky, and the guy behind the Camera is Chris Olsen. Lynn, Chris, and Richard are all from Custom Archery in Huntsville, Al.


:thumb:

Welcome to AT Alan!!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

RK's day one pics from this year are up too... (2008).. just click the link to the website for the WAF and there is a link at the top.. :thumb:

Thanks for sharing and keeping us feeling like we're there RK... :cheers:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Better keep this to the top.

Bless you Mr. Olsen. The fisheye shots on the main page were wigging my overstrained eyes right out. But now I don't have to straighten my arrows.

Miss Mary, I want the number of your dentist:thumbs_up Can one actually patent a smile?

Lucky! What can I say, caught on camera again

And just who might that cutthroat looking kid in the Arizona jersey be?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Hutnicks said:


> Better keep this to the top.
> 
> Bless you Mr. Olsen. The fisheye shots on the main page were wigging my overstrained eyes right out. But now I don't have to straighten my arrows.
> 
> ...


That would be AT's own [email protected]ta Sinclair....a serious contender for the 2008 US Olympic team and my room mate for the weekend.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> That would be AT's own [email protected]ta Sinclair....a serious contender for the 2008 US Olympic team and my room mate for the weekend.


Aha, hows the hot water? Is it a rule that the recurve shooters bunk together now? Better start posting the goings on, lest we start making it up to amuse ourselves


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Hutnicks said:


> Aha, hows the hot water? Is it a rule that the recurve shooters bunk together now? Better start posting the goings on, lest we start making it up to amuse ourselves


The water is much better now. [email protected] and his family have been long time friends of mine...I'm thoroughly enjoying watching his trek to the Olympics.

As to the goings on...I haven't participated too much in the social scene this year...the casino and the bar smoke levels are too much for me.

The tournament is extremely well run, and the NFAA was kind enough to give the NAA a room to conduct some JOAD open forum meetings which I attended. I have good feelings about where JOAD is going with Denise Parker as the JOAD grassroots NAA Director, Bob Pian heading up the committee, and the Arcery Trade Association's relatively new Community Archery Park program.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Recordkeeper said:


> The water is much better now. [email protected] and his family have been long time friends of mine...I'm thoroughly enjoying watching his trek to the Olympics.
> 
> As to the goings on...I haven't participated too much in the social scene this year...the casino and the bar smoke levels are too much for me.
> 
> The tournament is extremely well run, and the NFAA was kind enough to give the NAA a room to conduct some JOAD open forum meetings which I attended. I have good feelings about where JOAD is going with Denise Parker as the JOAD grassroots NAA Director, Bob Pian heading up the committee, and the Arcery Trade Association's relatively new Community Archery Park program.


Got a link for that ATA programme?

I didn't think there was anywhere in North America you could still smoke indoors. At least thats one way to curb the gambling bug

Nice to put a face to the lad whos been laying a whipping on the distance shoots, keep em under control there, have to set an example for the youth to follow


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2008/recordkeeper/DSC01235.jpg
Pee Wee Turner of NYC.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> or post them here too - work is blocking archeryhistory.com.........


Yeah, me too :sad:


----------



## XXJOHNDeereXX (Jun 6, 2007)

*Names to the Faces*



Jerry/NJ said:


> Can someone put some names to the faces please?


I know the one girl who shoots for Martin Archery..the woman's name is Laura Francese..she is an amazing shooter! She's and amazing shooter with a good personality! i recomend some how trying to talk to her. First time i talked to her she helped me a lot when i asked questions. Hope this helped a little.


----------



## DEskri78 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hutnicks said:


> Better keep this to the top.
> 
> Bless you Mr. Olsen. The fisheye shots on the main page were wigging my overstrained eyes right out. But now I don't have to straighten my arrows.
> 
> ...


Nice pics RK -- but just to clear something up, that is an ASU jersey :thumbs_do, not Arizona :thumbs_up


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

DEskri78 said:


> Nice pics RK -- but just to clear something up, that is an ASU jersey :thumbs_do, not Arizona :thumbs_up


OOps! Sorry (insert sounds of groveling and scraping here)


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Hutnicks said:


> Better keep this to the top.
> 
> Bless you Mr. Olsen. The fisheye shots on the main page were wigging my overstrained eyes right out. But now I don't have to straighten my arrows.
> 
> ...


That is not the doing of a dentist...That beautiful smile is all hers.:wink:



XXJOHNDeereXX said:


> I know the one girl who shoots for Martin Archery..the woman's name is Laura Francese..she is an amazing shooter! She's and amazing shooter with a good personality! i recomend some how trying to talk to her. First time i talked to her she helped me a lot when i asked questions. Hope this helped a little.


Funny you should say that..I got to shoot with Laura both Friday and Saturday and I can say she is truly a wonderful and sweet gal who is very easy to talk to.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

marforme said:


> That is not the doing of a dentist...That beautiful smile is all hers.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should say that..I got to shoot with Laura both Friday and Saturday and I can say she is truly a wonderful and sweet gal who is very easy to talk to.


 I know a German Lady who tells me the same thing, her smile is so perfect its actually abnormal. 

Think I'm developing a dental fixation or something


----------



## baldntatted (Jan 25, 2006)

man thats awesome


----------



## not dead yet (May 28, 2008)

Brandeis_Archer said:


> http://www.archeryhistory.com/vegas2008/recordkeeper/DSC01235.jpg
> Pee Wee Turner of NYC.



this guy in yellow and purple is a great guy. makes me laugh every year.

the welshman, 
uk


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks RK. Don't know who none of them are but thats okay I guess. Except Mr. Martin of course. 

ps. take some more pretty girl pictures.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Very cool. Thanks for sharing.

Laura.... Laura..... Laura!!!! Just think.... her inside is better than the outside. Wow.*


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

HC Archery said:


> Laura.... Laura..... Laura!!!! Just think.... her inside is better than the outside. Wow.[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

HC Archery said:


> *Very cool. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Laura.... Laura..... Laura!!!! Just think.... her inside is better than the outside. Wow.*


----------



## not dead yet (May 28, 2008)

who is the young girl that shoots for martin, long dark hair about 22 yrs old..

was on the stand with the other blonde martin girl.
shot with her once always very polite . stops to say hi every year


thanks to dave c for the $100 for drinks at the splash bar........for the uk contingent.

he wanted the barman to kill us...unfortunately $43500 wouldn't have covered the bar bill

pete


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

jwolfe78 said:


>


*Not sure the "shocked" or "confused" reactions about what I said about Laura???

She is of course a beautiful woman. But even more so on the inside. Hence a fantastic person and awesome for archery.

Why is that shocking or confusing??? 
Now I am...* 

`


----------



## eddy14 (Jun 4, 2009)

*nice*

nice


----------



## aztrophytaker (May 10, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Dragracin (Jul 22, 2009)

those are cool


----------



## Dragracin (Jul 22, 2009)

super cool


----------



## Op-Ivy (Aug 17, 2009)

Pics worked fine for me. Looks like an awesome show!


----------

